# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leverhaemangiomen

## mantelzorg

Hallo,

Zijn er misschien lotgenoten die net als ik veel, waaronder een paar behoorlijk grote,
leverhaemangiomen heeft. 
Graag zou ik ervaringen uitwisselen.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------

